# The Promised Land



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Over five thousand years ago Moses said to the children of Israel "pick up your shovel, mount your asses and camels, and I will lead you to the promised land."

Nearly 50 years ago, Harold Wilson said, "Lay down your shovels, sit on your asses, and light up a camel, this is the promised land."

Then Gordon Brown stole your shovel, taxed your asses, raised the price of camels, and mortgaged the promised land.

Now David Cameron has loaned my shovel to a third World country, (he hasn't realised yet that WE are now a third World country), raised my fuel bills, lent my money to a crowd of incompetent, greedy "merchant bankers" and increased Vat to 20%.

I am so depressed last night I called the Samaritans, they diverted my call to a call centre in Pakistan .

I told them I was suicidal, they got all excited and asked if I could drive a truck.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

